# Apple TV un bon choix ? Help



## ichris75 (13 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin de votre aide pour être sur que l'AppleTV correspond à mon besoin.
J'ai bien compris le fonctionnement en mode synchronisé qui est identique à un iPod. Ce mode ne m'intéresse pas.
Je veux mettre sur mon AppleTV les musiques et les vidéos sans les avoir sur mon Mac.
Est-il possible de le faire comme on le fait pour un iPod en mode non synchronisé ?
Peut-on voir depuis le Mac (iTunes) le contenu de l'AppleTV en mode non synchronisé (donc en streaming de l'AppleTV vers le Mac) ?

J'ai conscience que des solutions non Apple pourraient être plus adaptées car moins restreintes dans leur utilisation mais tout ce que j'ai vu propose des interfaces laides ou non ergonomiques.
A moins que j'ai raté un produit intéressant de la concurrence ?

Merci !


----------



## esales (13 Janvier 2010)

Il n'est pas possible d'avoir des musiques, vidéos etc... sur l'aTV alors qu'ils ne sont pas présents sur le Mac.
Le streaming est possible mais uniquement depuis l'aTV qui puise dans le Mac.

Il existe une solution : "patcher" l'aTV
soit manuellement
soit avec un logiciel : http://www.atvflash.com

Je n'ai essayé aucune de ces solutions. J'utilise l'aTV dans son mode normal


----------



## ichris75 (13 Janvier 2010)

merci pour la réponse, le soft aTVflash semble intéressant.

Y en a-t-il qui utilisent aTVflash et qui pourraient faire un retour ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2010)

J'utilise aTV Flash. Simple à mettre en place , nul besoin de mettre les mains dans le "cambouis". La procédure se déroule toute seule.
Après installation un tas de fonctionnalités sont disponibles, comme la lectures des vidéos encodées en DivX , par exemple.

On dispose aussi d'un navigateur web ,  à condition d'y brancher un clavier en QWERTY, et une souris. Bref , c'est une espèce de MacMini Lite.

Il est possible d'enregistrer les chaînes de télé , en y installant EyeTV. Il y a un excellent article dans le numéro de janvier 2010 de Vous et Votre Mac, que je te conseille de lire, consacrée à l'installation d'aTV Flash.

Pour voir le sommaire http://www.vvmac.com/


----------



## ichris75 (17 Janvier 2010)

pabotonpc, merci pour le retour, je vais jeter un oeil à vvmac de ce mois

dans mes recherches je suis tombé sur ce qui semble être un sérieux concurrent, LaCinema mini HD
http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/product.htm?pid=11404

500Go, full HD 1080p, HDMI, DLNA, Wifi n pour 280&#8364;

J'ai hâte de lire un test complet de ce nouveau produit


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Le test du LaCie


----------



## Alkolic (18 Janvier 2010)

Je réctifie...

Il est possible d'avoir du contenu sur l'AppleTV et non sur le mac :

Dans le cas ou tu as un film supprimé manuellement (par le Finder) mais qui reste présent dans iTunes, il ne sera PAS supprimé de l'AppleTV. De même que pour la musique.

Dans mon idéal, pour tes demandes, il faudrait un mini ordinateur avec un gros disque dur qui fasse tourner uniquement iTunes qui stock et partage (en remote via Ethernet) sur l'AppleTV & mette à disposition de tout autre ordinateur sur le réseau 

++


----------



## ichris75 (19 Janvier 2010)

merci Alkolic pour l'astuce

pabotonpc, merci pour le lien sur le test, très positif.
Malheureusement l'interface graphique est (trop) sobre d'apres ce que j'ai pu trouver sur youtube et dailymotion, pas d'affichage de pochettes, uniquement les titres, c'est triste.
J'ai pensé au MacMini mais c'est plus cher et un peu luxueux pour faire juste media center.
(et j'aimerais quelque chose de dédié dispo quelques secondes après allumage)

A quand une version Full HD 1080p de l'Apple TV ?

Sinon, connaissez vous un bon media center HD, compact, silencieux et avec une interface à la front row / xbmc ?


----------



## fpoil (19 Janvier 2010)

appleTV + atvflash + carte crytal machin truc de broadcom et tu as ton appletv HD 1080p....

sinon asrock ion 330 + ubuntu + xbmc + telco chinoise à 10 euros = 280 euros, lecteur HD 1080p + lecteur dvd
(sans lecteur dvd : zotacmag, aspire revo (version atom 330), giada n10 (ultraslim, à peine plus grand qu'un lecteur dvd externe pour pc, pas de sortie numerique donc son obligatoire via hdmi) etc)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

ichris75 a dit:


> connaissez vous un bon media center HD, compact, silencieux et avec une interface à la front row / xbmc ?



Va visiter ce site avec un test du dernier Dvico

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h46 ----------




fpoil a dit:


> + carte crytal machin truc de broadcom




Faut pas mal bidouiller quand même. Démonter aTV , ça me fout les boules :rateau:


----------



## ichris75 (19 Janvier 2010)

très intéressant la solution de la carte Broadcam Crystal HD...

Je vais étudier les autres solutions Dvico, asrock ion 330 ... et attendre le 27 janvier avant de me décider, au cas où il y ait du nouveau.

Dernière questions à fpoil: quel est le temps de demarrage de ton asrock ion 330, chauffe-t-il en veille ?

Merci à tous pour les conseils


----------



## Alkolic (19 Janvier 2010)

Attention toute fois à cette carte HD, elle remplace le WiFi !


----------



## ichris75 (21 Janvier 2010)

En fait je me demande maintenant si l'Apple TV ou autre boitier multimedia aura un sens dans le futur.
L'idéal semble une TV DLNA avec un NAS DLNA ...


----------



## fpoil (22 Janvier 2010)

ichris75 a dit:


> Dernière questions à fpoil: quel est le temps de demarrage de ton asrock ion 330, chauffe-t-il en veille ?




temps de démarrage : 20 à 25 s entre le moment ou j'appuie sur le bouton on/of et l'apparition de la page d'accueil d'XBMC (plus long que l'apple TV, normal, elle ne s'éteint pas, dans la moyenne par exemple des lecteurs BR actuels)

chauffe en veille : je ne sais pas car j'éteins ma machine (avec ma telco) quand je ne l'utilise pas, mais tu dois trouver les infos sur le net (pas très geek pour ces choses là)

DLNA : ouais... c'est un peu le bordel cette norme... et bonjour pour trouver un client DLNA qui soit aussi exaustif dans les formats lus (conteneurs et codec) qu'un ordi

Ahma, un petit ordi pas cher + xbmc, la solution la plus souple... bon après l'avenir...

Sinon si tu peux attendre, la BoxeeBox (Boxee est un cousin proche d'XBMC) fabriqué en partenariat avec D-link sera certainement le Mediacenter le plus abouti. 

Dispo en france : ?? dans l'année sûr. en attendant tu peux toujours tester Boxee dispo sur osx, linux et win


----------



## ichris75 (22 Janvier 2010)

25s c'est très correct

après recherche, le Asus EEEBOX EB1012 me tente bien


----------



## Mabal972 (24 Janvier 2010)

Bon ben j'ai crée un post mais pas de réponse... alors je pose ici ma question a ce qui ont une APPLE TV avant que je me decide a l'acheter...

--------------------------------------------------------

J'ai un MacBook Pro 15" et j'aimerais pouvoir visualiser son bureau sur ma TV HD, je le fais, mais avec 2 cables, un pour la video et un pour le son.

Donc est ce que je pourrais faire cela avec Apple TV en Wifi?
ou est ce que j'aurais seulement accès a mon catalogue ITUnes et pas a mon bureau OX?

Merci
Mabal972


----------



## esales (24 Janvier 2010)

Mabal972 a dit:


> Bon ben j'ai crée un post mais pas de réponse... alors je pose ici ma question a ce qui ont une APPLE TV avant que je me decide a l'acheter...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



NON, l'Apple TV n'a pas été conçu pour ça


----------



## Mabal972 (24 Janvier 2010)

esales a dit:


> NON, l'Apple TV n'a pas été conçu pour ça



Ha ben merci de ta reponse, au moins je suis fixé...

Bon alors quelles solutions pour avoir son bureau sur ecran TV sans utiliser 2 Cables?


----------



## fpoil (24 Janvier 2010)

N'importe quel ordi équipé d'un client vnc (client et serveur intégré dans osx sous le nom de "partage d'écran", sous win ou linux, il existe des clients facilement trouvables)


----------



## Mabal972 (25 Janvier 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> N'importe quel ordi équipé d'un client vnc (client et serveur intégré dans osx sous le nom de "partage d'écran", sous win ou linux, il existe des clients facilement trouvables)



Bonjour,
je ne comprends pas, ton message s'adresse a moi?
Mabal972


----------



## fpoil (25 Janvier 2010)

Oui. Fais une recherche sur google avec "vnc" ou " partage ecran osx"


----------



## ichris75 (31 Janvier 2010)

Je viens de découvrir un nano-PC (surface inférieure à un CD, 370g !) à base d'Atom capable de full HD 1080p H264 en consommant 7W !
Silencieux car pas de ventilo (dissipation passive vu la conso) pour env 300 (disque 160GB, Ubuntu), connaissez-vous cette marque/modèle ?

Voici un résumé des caractéristiques:

http://www.fit-pc.com/web/fit-pc2/
fit-PC2 Linux (ON)
Intel Atom Z530 1.6 GHz, 1GB RAM, 160GB HDD, WiFi, Ubuntu, auto-on      $359+shipping, duty & VAT
Play full HD 1080p H.264 video using less than 7W
The most striking feature of fit-PC2 is its size - 4" x 4.5" x 1.05" - smaller than a CD,  370g, fit-PC2 is totally fanless
Full HD resolution with HDMI connector, 1080p H.264 decoding, high definition audio, fanless operation for no background noise, tiny size and IR remote control support
fit-PC2 may look like an appliance, but it's a full PC including -

   * 1.6GHz x86 CPU
   * 1GB RAM
   * SATA hard disk
   * DVI with graphics acceleration
   * High definition audio
   * LAN and WLAN
   * 6 USB ports


----------



## fpoil (31 Janvier 2010)

Il y a un thread sur blogeee : http://www.blogeee.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=302&t=15046

Euh à part sous windows, la 1080 p risque d'être dur à obtenir. A ce que j'ai lu à droite à gauche, il n'y aurait que Jolicloud qui aurait fait des optimisations pour gérer pleinement le poulsbo et encore c'est en béta actuellement ...

Bonne lecture


----------



## ichris75 (1 Février 2010)

Dans mes recherches je suis tombé sur ce thread de blogeee et j'ai posté une question.
La full HD 1080p est possible sous Windows 7, sur XP il faut installer des codecs optimisés.

Il y a un problème au niveau son qui ne passe pas par la prise HDMI... à suivre

De toutes façons une nouvelle version Fit-PC2i va bientôt être commercialisée, je vais attendre


----------



## fpoil (2 Février 2010)

Tout ce post m'a donné envie de redonner une chance à l'appleTv associée à une broadcom crystal... je sens qu'il y a de l'achat dans l'air


----------



## ichris75 (2 Février 2010)

je me pose la question: ne peut-on pas envisager une nouvelle version Apple TV full HD dans les semaines qui viennent ?


----------



## napalmatt (2 Février 2010)

En espérant surtout aussi qu'ils s'activent du point de vue accords commerciaux ailleurs qu'en Amérique afin de nous proposer enfin des films et des séries autres qu'anecdotiques.


----------



## fpoil (3 Février 2010)

napalmatt a dit:


> En espérant surtout aussi qu'ils s'activent du point de vue accords commerciaux ailleurs qu'en Amérique afin de nous proposer enfin des films et des séries autres qu'anecdotiques.



ouais c'est pas gagné... et amha pas la faute d'apple : les ayants droits + toutes les chaînes installées (TF1 et C+) veillent jalousement à leur pré carré

sinon apple Tv achetée, hackée... me reste à commander la broadcom crystal et ... trouver un torx 10


----------



## Bombigolo (3 Février 2010)

La solution Western Digital avec son HDTV Live est pas mal non plus .
C'est ce que j'utilise , et en suis tres satisfait .
Pas cher , lit presque tous les formats , ajout de disques à volonté ,HD , réseau 

Un petit boitier sympa , avec une communauté d'utilisateurs assez active ( firmwares modifiés  )
Pour plus d'infos :
http://www.homecinema-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1180&t=29923562


----------



## nico_22fr (4 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que ton atv est en version 3 ?


----------



## fpoil (4 Février 2010)

Euh je ne sais pour qui est ta question nico_22fr.... Mais si cest moi mpn atv est en 3.0.1 ( le drrnier firmware) hackée avec atvflash (coute 39 euros mais il ny a pas plus simple pour les fainéants ou les handicapés du terminal)


----------



## paysanman (14 Février 2010)

Mabal972 a dit:


> Bon ben j'ai crée un post mais pas de réponse... alors je pose ici ma question a ce qui ont une APPLE TV avant que je me decide a l'acheter...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Bonjour!! 
un petit UP par ce que c'est exactement ce que je veux faire.
As une époque les transmetteurs video (péritel certes) étaient bien pratique pour avoir un DD multimédia très puissant : son ordinateur. Maintenant avec l'avènement de la HD les débits semblent limite...

Pourtant c'est ce qui sera le plus simple non?
Un mac + un transmetteur d'image/son ==> Un récepteur + TV HD et si on a le déport de télécommande on a l'écran du mac directement sur la TV, avec Toutes les options disponibles  et notamment le front row.

Vous en pensez quoi? ca existe ou pas ? A quand une TV avec possibilité de chercher les media sur le reseau????


----------



## fpoil (14 Février 2010)

paysanman a dit:


> Vous en pensez quoi? ca existe ou pas ? A quand une TV avec possibilité de chercher les media sur le reseau????



Cela existe déjà depuis un certain temps, ce sont les téléviseurs DLNA compatible qui embarquent un client DLNA.

Suffit siffle d'avoir un serveur DLNA installé sur son mac, mais bon, on se retrouve toujours dans le problématique des conteneurs et codecs supportés limités.

Pour le wireless hdmi, pas mal entendu parlé mais peu de matos qui sortent du lot et même disponible...

Y a ça mais bon à ce prix là tu t'acheter 2 appletv sur le refurb


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Je viens de craquer pour une apple TV, je voulais savoir si il existait un topic pour savoir comment installer la carte broadcom crystal HD 

Merci !!!


----------



## fpoil (14 Février 2010)

Si atvflash utilisé, ici

Sinon il y a aussi ici ou là

en français : ici

démontage : ici


----------



## fpoil (20 Février 2010)

Ca y est, j'ai reçu la carte cette semaine (23$ soit a peu près 17 euros fdpin). Installée ce midi en 10 mn (torx 10 pour ouvrir la bête, torx 8 pour enlever la vis qui maintient la carte airport), un jeu d'enfant, même pas débranché la nappe du DD.

Installé les drivers et une svn d'xbmc, le tout à la télécommande et en effet il y a un grand mieux, des 720p bien gonflés passent maintenant alors qu'avant c'était poussif, pour le 1080p, il reste encore du travail pour les devs d'xbmc à ce que j'ai lu, par moment le film saute des frames en vitesse rapide puis reprend la lecture normal. Bon je ne me suis pas plongé dans les réglages système/video/playback/render method...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)

Ou l'as tu achetée ???

As tu testé avec des contenus 1080p ???


----------



## fpoil (20 Février 2010)

ebay, vendeur : dreambestbuy, carte arrivée en 10 jours à peu près.

Pas encore eu vraiment le temps de tester du 1080P


----------



## fpoil (22 Février 2010)

Quelques infos :

- 1080p ac3 : des saccades par moments mais dans l'ensemble plutôt bien
- 1080p dts : pour l'instant pas de saccades mais le film tourne depuis peu (star str...)

je suis en passthrough via cable optique, ac3 et dts on, le reste sur off (aac, etc...)

Pour la video/playback renderer, tout sur ON avec Video Clock Drop/Dupe Audio

Doit recevoir demain un panasonic ptax-200...cela va être le pied


----------



## napalmatt (24 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

As-tu pu mener tes tests à bien ?! Je suis intéressé par ton retour.


----------



## fpoil (24 Février 2010)

1) il faudrait que je retrouve le mapping de l'apple remote pour le modifier et afficher les infos lors de la lecture d'un film sous xbmc (pour entre autre connaître les bitrates...)

2) On est définitivement en période de test : le résultat est aléatoire en fonction des films, pour certains c'est correct, pour d'autres ce n'est pas jouable

3) Je vais rebrancher mon asrock ion sous xubuntu/xbmc pour l'instant surtout pour mater des films sur mo projo ptax 200 tout neuf

4) vais suivre les évolutions


----------



## napalmatt (24 Février 2010)

Merci pour les informations, wait and see...

Bon visionnage..!


----------



## fpoil (2 Mars 2010)

Juste pour signaler qu'une nouvelle version du driver OSX de la broadcom est disponible... associée à la dernière svn d'xbmc, les progrès de décodage du 1080p sont significatifs... presque assez bon pour passer à une utilisation normale, reste encore quelques lags de temps en temps mais très nette amélioration


----------



## ichris75 (5 Mars 2010)

De mon côté je viens d'acheter une atv d'occasion, pas encore de TV full HD, je suis en cours d'upgrade de l'atv et je suis plutôt satisfait


----------



## napalmatt (5 Mars 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> Juste pour signaler qu'une nouvelle version du driver OSX de la broadcom est disponible... associée à la dernière svn d'xbmc, les progrès de décodage du 1080p sont significatifs... presque assez bon pour passer à une utilisation normale, reste encore quelques lags de temps en temps mais très nette amélioration



Plutôt de bonnes nouvelles alors ; as tu accès aux bitrates pour en savoir plus ? A quel moment ça ralenti ?


----------



## fpoil (7 Mars 2010)

Testé rapidement : pour l'instant pas de lags et je suis monté au plus haut à 19 mb/s sur un 1080p, perdu (ou plutôt sauté) 35 frames en 1/4 d'heure, cpu monté au maximum à 80%


----------



## wayne (8 Mars 2010)

Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé la NETBOX de Netgem. 

c'est un décodeur enregistreur TNT qui capte en plus le wifi télécharger des film à louer et les programmes TV
Mais il viennent de faire une mise à jour pour l'utiliser en média center. Je n'ai pas pus l'essayer car pour l'instant, l'iMac et la box ne se trouvent pas. 
L'interface est intuitive et agréable, l'arrivé de la fonction média center est unplus.

Je garde un faible pour mon appleTV qui est super, mais qui ne parmet pas encore de louer des film... dommage
Pour le bureau du mac sur la TV, ... je ne suis pas fana.


----------

